# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Super Cinnamon Pied?

## Dave Green

My fingers are crossed, 6 eggs from a cinnamon het pied x cinnamon het pied.  I was happy but she was REALLY unhappy...

----------

_loonunit_ (08-23-2011),UrbanAlbino (07-07-2011)

----------


## loonunit

Good work, momma!

----------


## Adam Chandler

Awesome project :Good Job:  Good luck with the odds!

----------


## LadyOhh

Congrats, Dave! That is a fantastic project... Good luck

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Ooo good luck with them!!!  :Good Job:

----------


## loonunit

(tangent: do cinnamons and black pastels look like they have slightly different heads? My black pastel girl has kind of a narrow, delicate nose for a BP, and this cinny sorta seems to, too?)

----------


## corgigirl9

Good luck. Momma's quite a looker. Keep us updated! :Very Happy:

----------


## sookieball

Woohoo I'm rooting for you!!

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sama

Good luck! Keep us posted = D.

----------


## snakemansnakes

WOW One h@#$ of a pairing dave :Cool:

----------


## Reptpunk

Wow that is an awesome project, congrats

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

Wow pretty babies to come either way! Good luck!!!

----------


## Quiet Tempest

Hope you get your super cinny pied!    :Smile:

----------


## DellaF

The mama sure is pretty. Can't wait to see the babies.

----------


## Jared2608

That's awesome!  I'm hoping one day to see if I can breed a BP.  I was just wondering, for all you guys that do breed them as like a hobby, what do you do with them, do people buy them?

----------


## muddoc

Good luck on that one Dave.  The eggs look nice.

----------


## SansCera

Wicked pattern on that cin! Het pied influence?

----------


## adamjeffery

one hell of a nice pairing!!! that cinny has a wicked pattern as well. hope you can reproduce the panda since no one else has done so yet. im also hoping that its a high black with white patches instead of the high white with black blotches like the original. i think the contrast would be superb....
adam jeffery

----------


## Dave Green

Thanks everyone!

----------


## Lukestimp

That would be Panda's right!!

----------


## ahunt037

awesome got my fingers crossed for you hope u hit the odds i would love to buy a cinny het pied from u but they are so darn expensive lol ill just make my own

----------


## Shawnfireball

oh man this is gunna be cool! be sure to post pics after hatching  :Very Happy:

----------


## Smitty524

Nice pairing! I hope to be working with this project in about 6 years  :Very Happy:

----------


## bpandrew

I'm excited for you, cant wait to see the babies! good luck!

----------


## The Hedgehog

Subscribed!

----------


## seang89

Wow, Cant wait for this!!!!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Congrats on a great project! :Good Job:

----------


## mues155

Good luck on the odds! 
That will be one sexy morph.

----------


## snakemansnakes

Did ya cut yet dave. I'm dying here man... :ROFL:

----------


## Quiet Tempest

Have you candled the eggs to get a sneak peek at patterns?   :Smile:

----------


## slackerz

i can't wait for them to pip... :Very Happy:

----------


## Dave Green

They are close.  I just got back from Daytona and once I'm caught up I may need to take a peak...fingers are crossed

----------


## Ch^10

Good luck and please keep us updated!

----------


## loonunit

Good luck with odds! Hope you win, hope they're not all white.

----------


## Reptpunk

So how are they looking

----------


## sookieball

eeeeeep!!! 
im so excited!
 :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please: hit the odds!

----------


## Sugarbone

Would a super cinny pied look sort of like a panda pied (super black pastel pied), but brown instead of black? If so, super neat!

----------


## muzikfreakah

Goodluck! Awesome pairing, can't wait to see the clutch too!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## John1982

The suspense is killing me, how many days they been baking?  :Smile:

----------


## adamjeffery

since only one has ever been produced(that i know of) id liek to know as well.
id really like to see a low white version.
imho the original panda pied is actually a paradox. pied tends to take over and go 95% white when mixed with other morphs. so if an all white snake was masking an all black snake and was a paradox then you would have black spots show through. im hoping i am wrong and i cant wait for your clutch to hatch.
please tell us immediately as to not keep us in suspense ...lol
adam jeffery

----------


## loonunit

> Would a super cinny pied look sort of like a panda pied (super black pastel pied), but brown instead of black? If so, super neat!


That's the hope. Though the cinny pieds I've seen so far have all been super high white with toupees. But we can still hope.

----------


## wax32

Come on Dave.... are they pipping at least??

----------


## Dave Green

They are coming out but no panda pieds.  It looks like another male snuck in there and is the daddy.  I threw him in once before the cinnamon het pied male was breeding.  Here is a teaser photo...

----------


## el8ch

Pretty snazzy!!!

----------


## The Hedgehog

Still awesome!

----------


## B@LLZ4LIFE

That little guy is a looker

----------


## loonunit

So that's NOT a cinnamon pied?

----------


## Dave Green

> So that's NOT a cinnamon pied?


This was in the clutch as well.  I think I need them to shed so I can get better photos and be sure of what I have.

----------


## DemmBalls

Awesome!  Congrats!  I was hoping to see some super cinny pieds, but they are nice snakes!  What was the other male?

----------


## el8ch

> This was in the clutch as well.  I think I need them to shed so I can get better photos and be sure of what I have.


Gorgeous! Looking forward to seeing the post-shed pics!

----------


## Jessica Loesch

awe looks like a cinny pied!!!

----------


## purplemuffin

Well, maybe one of these babies can help you get even better chances at the panda!! Congrats on babies, sorry you didn't hit the one you wanted, but you got some good looking babies! Can't wait to see then when they shed a few times!

----------


## Ch^10

WOW, those snakes are smokin'! Congrats on the great looking snakes and sorry about the panda.

----------


## B@LLZ4LIFE

[/QUOTE]

SO IS THIS A LOW CINNY PIED OR A NICE LOOKING RINGER?

----------


## loonunit

> SO IS THIS A LOW CINNY PIED OR A NICE LOOKING RINGER?


I think that's the $10000 question. And maybe we can't answer it until DG breeds the little guy/gal?

----------


## loonunit

...and depending on the answer, maybe the snakes we're going to end up wanting AREN'T panda and super cinny pieds. Maybe what we've been really wanting all along are super black/super cinny het ringers... Hmmm.

So it's still a good project. A very good project.

----------


## SilverDemon

I would say low white cinny pied.  The pattern in the colored area of the body is the pied pattern, so it's basically the same way you'd tell a low white pied from a normal.

----------


## Dave Green

The other male was a lesser het pied.  Here are some pictures of the ones that hatched so far.

From left to right, lesser cinnamon poss. het pied, cinnamon pied and cinnamon poss. het pied.


Bad picture (they wouldn't stop moving) of three female lesser cinnamon poss. het pieds.  Some seem to think the ringer is a pied, I'm not convinced but she sure is neat.

----------

_Brian Fobian_ (08-27-2011)

----------


## Russ Lawson

Cool stuff Dave, congrats! I really like that lesser cinny ringer!

----------


## Jessica Loesch

as said before, i love the cinny pied.  Cute little toupee.  Wasn't referring to the crazy lookin one, but it's pretty!  Unfortunately I don't think super cinny pieds look like black pastel pieds (panda pieds) but nonetheless amazing snakes.

----------


## B@LLZ4LIFE

Sweet clutch  Very Hot Babys      NEXT: The Super Lesser Super Cinny Piebald or Ringer   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  AKA  the Koala Pied  i just made that up

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

I agree with you about the ringer not being a pied . It's a beautiful snake and I would love to produce a ringer like that! But with pieds where the white is, it's a cut n dry white to color. There is no fading into white, no bleeding of the colors.... Ringers have the fading into white. Well with the exception of your champ ringers lol. Just my opinion.

----------

Jessica Loesch (08-26-2011)

----------


## MATTI

> Bad picture (they wouldn't stop moving) of three female lesser cinnamon poss. het pieds.  Some seem to think the ringer is a pied, I'm not convinced but she sure is neat.


Lesser pied is a white animal so I guess the cinnamon lesser pied will be white as well. If however the cinnamon can bring back the lesser color that would be awesome! 

Nice clutch!

----------

